# Borah Jersey and Bibs Sizing



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Borah kits? Looking for sizing information relative to PI, Castelli or Assos Jersey's and Bibs for their Pro SS Jersey and Pro Power Band bibs. Trying to decide between large or medium, I'm large in PI and Assos and XL in Castelli both jersey and bibs. Also large in Gore bibs.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Srode said:


> Does anyone have experience with Borah kits? Looking for sizing information relative to PI, Castelli or Assos Jersey's and Bibs for their Pro SS Jersey and Pro Power Band bibs. Trying to decide between large or medium, I'm large in PI and Assos and XL in Castelli both jersey and bibs. Also large in Gore bibs.


Sorry just ran across this...there Pro Line of clothing runs in my opinion on the "tight" side, would recommend you going up a size (or even two) with the pro line unless you like you kits to be tight. 
The Pro bibs are the best I have used to date, I like there power bands around the thighs and keep your knee or leg warmers from ever creeping down come fall/winter/spring.
They are a small company that is located in WI, great people who ride and test their clothing themselves. 

R


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks, I did end up ordering a set of the pro line in same sizing as I would Assos or PI and it is a snug fit on the top but it does fit. The bibs are pretty much spot on, perhaps a bit tighter at the end of the legs than I'm used to but they are very comfortable with a nice chamois. Could have gone up one size perhaps in the Jersey to get a looser fit but was fine on the couple of long rides I've used it for so far.


----------

